# Markets



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Best market in the UK

Bury, Lancs


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Looks a great day out









BTW Griff, did you see the BBC1 prime time car crime show last night? From Manchester


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

No, I was too busy doing hand brake turns on the M60


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff said:


> No, I was too busy doing hand brake turns on the M60


You would have had more street cred than the dope last night. What nutcase goes on high speed joyride in a Citroen Berlingo














It's a lawless place I tell you.

Can Griff's black pudding pic be "moderated" it's making me sick.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Bury market


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

http://www.camdenlockmarket.com/flash_main.htm

A rather different kind of market to Bury, but fun nevertheless.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes, different, but interesting.

Bury has a large indoor market also, with an attached shopping precinct, and bus and Metro station. You simply get off the transport and walk right into the markets. It occupies much of the whole town centre!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I have two suggestions...

Leeds Kirkgate which is just huge and Penkridge Market in my home village of, er, Penkridge. People used to come for miles around on a Saturday and Wednesday until the council scaled it down


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Black Pudding = Scab Sausage









Yeah, yeah, yeah....soft southerner blah blah blah









One of my mates (who relishes the fact he's from t'north) actually puts salt on his custard









C'mon...thats not right is it?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Griff said:


>


Brilliant! Online black puddings!

Thanks for posting this









I've just put in my order for black pud, savoury ducks & bangers


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Slight aside, I had a job to do at a wind tunnel (no I wasn't providing the wind!) a couple of years ago in France, one of the operaters there (Nantes) was a dead keen kelt...celt?....nah Kelt....anyway he asked me to bring over a Haggis......this was two days before I was due to leave, where the hell do I get haggis in Essex.........Tesco's of course!

We had great lunches there, the only place I know they cook thier own lunch in a kitchen on the premises and drink a bottle of wine each before going back to work on a Â£15mill climatic wind tunnel









BTW, the snow they made in the tunnel was great fun at 80kph









Needless to say we let him eat his Haggis all by himself.

Best regards David


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Barnsley market of course







, before it was tamed by the town planners, health and safety and environmental health







 .


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Kensington Market - Cuban heel boots & purple loons


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

*Rotherham* had some great markets, indoor & outdoor, until the Council finally destroyed them in 1971.

There was a wonderful stall in the outdoor market that served up little dishes of minted hot peas - _so_ delicious


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

And of course the *Stock Market * - Footsie 100 ended above 5800 today


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Puces de Clignancourt Saint-Ouen

Porte de Clignancourt (18)

Underground: Porte de Clignancourt

Saturday-Monday: 7am-7pm.

The largest and most famous of all *Parisian* flea markets. More than 3,000 stalls!

One of my favorites....

Paul


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

blackandgolduk said:


> I have two suggestions...
> 
> Leeds Kirkgate which is just huge and Penkridge Market in my home village of, er, Penkridge. People used to come for miles around on a Saturday and Wednesday until the council scaled it down


I second Penkridge market, I used to go up there on the auction days at closing time, people would leave all sorts of stuff they did not sell. I used to collect the bits i liked (usually old radios and typewriters) strap 'em to my pushbike and cycle back to Brewood (which is my home village "from miles around"







.

andy


----------

